# the rise in teenage shitbags on mopeds



## Nik-S3 (Nov 6, 2002)

is it just round my way?

i raised my concerns some time ago about these stupid cunts outside my house, but now they're every fucking where

weaving in an out, one handed, overtaking

i saw 15 of them the other day, 15 of them riding in formation like some pre-pubescent hells angels riding noisy hairdryers with wheels

i have to confess to being overtaken by a 16 year old riding one handed on one the other day while i was behind a bus. he cut in front of me forcing me to break. once the bus was gone i repeated the gesture

he didnt like that


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

> i saw 15 of them the other day, 15 of them riding in formation like some pre-pubescent hells angels riding noisy hairdryers with wheels


As opposed to 15 TT owners driving in formation on a cruise round the isle of wight or through the lake district? 

Agree with you about how dangerous these guys are - to themselves that is. I sincerely hope they do not have to learn the error of their ways (riding around in t-shirt and shorts and cutting up cars etc) the hard way  It would be a horrible and undeserving way to learn.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Gravel chews flesh and bones quicker than apple in a food blender


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Andrew,

Have you worked in A&E and you have seen this?


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Yep
Anyone on a bike not wearing decent protection makes me cringe.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

And these kids never wear proper protection!

They pass in front of my home at full speed leaning along the bend! But if another car is coming along...they are dead meat!


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Lad in my street has recently acquired one. He also has a posse of mates who frequently visit. The noise of these whining wasps riding in formation up the road is awful.


----------



## Wolverine (Dec 22, 2002)

> Lad in my street has recently acquired one. He also has a posse of mates who frequently visit. The noise of these whining wasps riding in formation up the road is awful.


Despite all the other (many) plus sides; this is the one thing that's worse in Spain. I guess after seeing the antics of the Spanish youths whilst on holiday, the British sewing machine brigade want to ape their Spanish counterparts 

Having said all that, what _really_ pisses me off are the 18 year-old Corsa merchants with their boom-box hifi systems


----------



## boabt (May 7, 2002)

> And these kids never wear proper protection!


But to be fair, and I am not usually, you would look f*ckin' stupid riding around on a moped in full leathers and crash helmet.
Let them learn the hard way, little f*ckers. I had my wing mirror clipped by some twat on a moped while stuck in traffic. If it hadn't been so busy I would have returned the gesture.


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

I wonder how many of them have adequate insurance?

I find the Pizza delivery boys the worst. They seem to have all the stupidity of the normal moped-children, but with an added lack of respect, because the bike is not theirs...


----------



## Nik-S3 (Nov 6, 2002)

> The noise of these whining wasps riding in formation up the road is awful.


aarrgghhh that fucking noise every 20 mins at night will drive me to suicide

they're surprisingly noisy


----------



## mobtob (Jul 11, 2003)

You might be interested in this moped haters campaign;

http://www.sniffpetrol.com/


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

You lot have never been to Rome have you ..................... now that's real moped/scooter madness


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

We have several on doggy isle that ride with no helmets, on the pavements and have no regard for the public at all, also several kids riding those tiny little bikes - just a complete pain - I'm gunna invest in a landy - thatll take care of them........


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

I'm glad i was never young and was very sensible in my teenage years.......father purchased me a Harley Electroglide and full leathers when i was 10.....

Funny, my teenage son slags grown men and women off for going on TT "cruises" thinking that sort of thing only happens on the front at weston super mare and is photographed by Max Power Magazine ;D


----------



## SMUDGER (May 17, 2003)

Sorry to say that a 16 year old on a moped was involved in a fatal accident just the other day!! Feel sorry for family and friends....perhaps parents may think twice in the future and some lessons can be learnt...
at 17 i just had to have a motorbike....came off....hurt...sold it....never been back......


----------



## xianb (May 13, 2002)

I'm caught between total hatred of these little tossers who, for some reason, never leave the estate meaning their hairdrier engines ruin every sunny Saturday and Sunday ... ALONGSIDE the fact that had such a thing been available, affordable, and me mam had let me have one 20 years ago... I would have been THERE! oh yes 

It took me 2 years on Â£2.00 a week paperround money to buy my first raleigh racer - where the hell do these YOP glue sniffers get the money to buy and insure these things ???

Yes, I realise that YOP dates me :


----------



## Nik-S3 (Nov 6, 2002)

drug dealing and mugging old ladies


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2003)

I just hope that these kids grow up to be aware of other motorbike users when they graduate to driving a car.

It is the case in France where everyone had a moped as a kid and probably had at least a few close calls with people who 'just didn't see them'. As a consequence they are more considerate of motorcyclists in general unlike most Volvo drivers on the North Circular!!!!!!

Stteve


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Many of these near me, What really annoys me is when I pull up at lights and they pull up infront of me and then pull away thinking they are quicker than me!

They soon get a shock when they look in the mirror... ;D


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

I saw 4 of them doing synchronised wheelies down the road yesterday. Have to admit - would have loved one at that age - but am pretty glad it was not available to me looking back at it. 
W.


----------

